# First Cichlid tank



## kq2dc7 (Aug 28, 2013)

http://s796.photobucket.com/user/Leekuh ... sort=3&o=0
http://i796.photobucket.com/albums/yy24 ... dc1a1e.jpg


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

What are the dimensions of the tank and what kind of cichlids will you be keeping?


----------



## zoopkamol (Jul 6, 2013)

Welcome to Cichlids!!!

one thing i noticed right off the bat is your gravel substrate. Sand is a better choice for cichlids as they love to dig and make there own landscapes.
Is that an OB fuelborni in 1st pic. 
Cichlids love caves, tunnels and extensive rock work. The more the better.


----------



## kbas80 (Sep 16, 2013)

I just switched from gravel to sand yesterday. It was a bit of a chore, but as soon as the water started clearing up and I put the fish back in the tank, they immediately started to dig and play in the sand. It was amazing and totally worth the work.


----------

